

Ask HN: Do you think it'd be a good idea to fold comment threads? - mfukar

Lately I've found myself following deep threads of a discussion more and more distracting and/or derailing a conversation. I think folding threads out-of-sight could really improve the readability of the comments section.<p>What do you think?
======
wybo
Folding threads similarly to how they are done on Slashdot.org would indeed be
a good idea.

And better than having paginated comments, as noted here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2132568>

------
hardik988
I agree, folding comments does improve the readability of the thread. This
Chrome extension does exactly that:

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/dibillbafbngeilo...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/dibillbafbngeiloehmhhibhjhipeoig)

------
jpadvo
On my laptop, I just scroll through quickly and it isn't a problem. Where this
would be useful is on my iPod touch - which often doesn't re-render the
contents of the screen when scrolling quickly.

------
Skywing
I do usually skim over the outter-most comments in busy threads. I don't
really mind, as it is, though.

